# Minneapolis Area Gamers



## Chimera (Jan 26, 2002)

Still waiting to hear about one game I was invited to join.  Seems they're having some of the same problems as the game I was playing in.  Fell apart due to (over) scheduling issues.

Meanwhile, my own game has fallen apart over personal issues.  I've had a fight with a long-time friend and it's brought the campaign screaming to a halt while we're "not talking".

I'm interested in finding a good, monthly D&D game, or heck, in trying some other RPG such as Call of Cthulhu, if one is available in the Minneapolis area.

If all else fails, I will regroup and try to start up a new campaign based in my Homebrew world sometime later this year.


----------

